# Cthulhu or Zephyrus



## Viper_SA (20/6/15)

Thinking of getting a tank again, for the car mainly. Someting I can really let rip at the One-Stop while giving the Nauti Mini a rest. The Cthulhu and Zephyrus seems to be the most obvious choice right now. Looking for something that is forgiving with it's wicking method, minimal dry hits, can handle highpower and low ohms. 

Any suggestions from the peeps that own these two RTA's? 

(P.S. Not interested in any Kangertech product at all)


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/15)

You really should add the Billow 2 to list!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee (20/6/15)

Zephyrus or billow 
Zephyrus very close to billow 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Thinking of getting a tank again, for the car mainly. Someting I can really let rip at the One-Stop while giving the Nauti Mini a rest. The Cthulhu and Zephyrus seems to be the most obvious choice right now. Looking for something that is forgiving with it's wicking method, minimal dry hits, can handle highpower and low ohms.
> 
> Any suggestions from the peeps that own these two RTA's?
> 
> (P.S. Not interested in any Kangertech product at all)



Both are fantastic but, as @Rob Fisher said, the Billow v2 is far better than either the Zephyrus or Cthulu. 

That said, none of these tanks are forgiving with wicking at all - too much and they give dry hits, too little and they leak. These devices need to be coiled and wicked with care, and even then they may "sweat" a little juice every now and then - it's just the nature of these dual coil tanks 

So far the Billow v2 seems to be the most forgiving as far as wicking goes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## DarkSide (21/6/15)

@Viper_SA and @Rob Fisher Damn, time I started to learn how to build...hate being a noob but we learn as we travel down this vaping road...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (21/6/15)

To be honest, I thought of buying a tank (the Zephyrus), but after hearing and seeing other people and friends struggle with the leaking and the filling, I decided I will never buy a tank. Squonking is in my honest opinion the ultimate in vaping and with the least amount of struggling and mess.
Not promoting Reos here, just making a point. Tanks are not the hype that people make them out to be. Squonkers are.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (21/6/15)

Seeing how fast new products are appearing, and the fact that I just snapped off one of my Big Dripper's posts.... I think you are right @zadiac 
Might be better off investing in a solid BF mod that will outlast any tank, and I believe I have a decent setup wit the BF Derringe and Rogue

That makes the total now 3 clone RDA's I've junked..... 1 x Trident, 1 x CLT V2 and 1 x Big Dripper. Getting a tad expensive here, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Seeing how fast new products are appearing, and the fact that I just snapped off one of my Big Dripper's posts.... I think you are right @zadiac
> Might be better off investing in a solid BF mod that will outlast any tank, and I believe I have a decent setup wit the BF Derringe and Rogue
> 
> That makes the total now 3 clone RDA's I've junked..... 1 x Trident, 1 x CLT V2 and 1 x Big Dripper. Getting a tad expensive here, lol.



My point being of course, most of these tanks have very fragile looking posts.... Don't want to waste one of them. A tad more expensive than a clone RDA on special.


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/6/15)

Hey @Viper_SA

I can only speak to the Zephyrus. The standard 0.3 coils work really really well. 

I have been wicking the rba section for a week now on a 0.3 24 gauge dual coil. Had some issues originally getting the wicking right. Less is definitely more in this tank. But when you sort out the wicking it works perfectly.

Just my 2cents. Good luck with your decision

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zahz (25/8/15)

I'm looking to get a new tank. I really need advice on which to choose. My choices are between the Goblin mini and the Smok TFV4. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

Zahz said:


> I'm looking to get a new tank. I really need advice on which to choose. My choices are between the Goblin mini and the Smok TFV4. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heard the TFV4 is good, love my gobmin


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

DarkSide said:


> @Viper_SA and @Rob Fisher Damn, time I started to learn how to build...hate being a noob but we learn as we travel down this vaping road...



@DarkSide wire and cotton's cheap, you go for it!


----------



## whatalotigot (25/8/15)

GOBLIN mini is just the tits man, What a lovely, well built little tank. Really is amazing! The TVF4 on the other hand is big, holds alot of juice but also chows juice faster then any dripper will. But man it chucks clouds. 

The Zeph is great. and would rate it up there with the Chuthulu. The Billow is also great. Great air flow, and easy to build and wick..

Of all these, The TFV4 is the one to get.. Goblin mini comes in 2nd for great size and design. 
The Zeph is slightly older now, but still a great tank.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike (25/8/15)

Cthulhu V2 will be out in 2 weeks or so


----------



## Zahz (25/8/15)

Yeah I've heard the same on the TFV4 you can finish a tank in 10 mins. Does the Goblin also chuck clouds? I'm looking for flavour and clouds I also have to bear in mind the Tfv4 drinks juice lol.....that's a con for me until I get into DIY juices 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatalotigot (25/8/15)

TFV4 has great clouds. for a tank that is. But yes U chow juice! We filled one up with 7ml of juice. It was gone in about 20mins of playing cloud games. Its a joke. my dripper on 100w doesnt even do that!


----------



## SHiBBY (25/8/15)

...just keep in mind that the TFV4 and Zephyrus are not truly RTA's, but a clearos with RBA coils available whereas the Cthulu and Goblin are standalone RTA's. Even though the RBA on the Zephyrus is the tits, it's the tiny tits... Building deck on the Cthulu and Goblin will be a bit bigger, and therefore a bit more versatile. Just something to consider

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/8/15)

SHiBBY said:


> ...just keep in mind that the TFV4 and Zephyrus are not truly RTA's, but a clearos with RBA coils available whereas the Cthulu and Goblin are standalone RTA's. Even though the RBA on the Zephyrus is the tits, it's the tiny tits... Building deck on the Cthulu and Goblin will be a bit bigger, and therefore a bit more versatile. Just something to consider



Lol @SHiBBY, classic

"Tiny tits" - so expressive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/8/15)

This will be my second RTA after the Billow V2. On their site they talk about two decks? I wonder if that will be shipped in one package? 

http://www.cthulhumod.com/cthulhu-rta-v2/

What makes this RTA different is the two post design - this is a failure on the Billow V2, you end up with a lead that is longer than the other. This is not ideal - and the cthulhu V2 resolves this. 

For the guys that are getting leaking issues on their RTA's - just two things you need to focus on: Wicking and Wicking. If your juice is thin (more than 30% PG, and you haven't wicked 100%, and you leave your rig on its side - the odds are against you) 

The lips on the air holes which is a new feature in the cthulhu V2 - has already existed in the Billow V2, they help a great deal - however, the same goes, wrong wicking + thin juice + rig on side = Leaks. I have first hand experience with this. 

So for me the win here is the two post design - and big ass juice holes

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SHiBBY (25/8/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> This will be my second RTA after the Billow V2. On their site they talk about two decks? I wonder if that will be shipped in one package?
> 
> http://www.cthulhumod.com/cthulhu-rta-v2/
> 
> ...



...IT's A VELOCITY RTA! Whoooohooo WANT!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/8/15)

Apparently there is also a new thing called - liquid flow control, this is interesting. Wouldn't mind adjusting my flow

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/8/15)

Spotted this - and it concerns me slightly, what do you guys think - it looks like the insulator doesnt run all the way through. So the one post hovers over the deck. Surely this could cause problems. 




Could this be Nope from Nopeville?


----------



## Mike (25/8/15)

I think wait until the final has been released before you make decisions. There will most likely be a few tweaks from testing the prototype in that picture.


----------



## SHiBBY (25/8/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Spotted this - and it concerns me slightly, what do you guys think - it looks like the insulator doesnt run all the way through. So the one post hovers over the deck. Surely this could cause problems.
> 
> View attachment 34509
> 
> ...



Yes, that is concerning to say the least... 8(

I personally would like to have a Zephyrus as well, on top of my Goblins just because the build deck is so great. Look, say what you want, but UD have got this atty business down to a science

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY (25/8/15)

Mike said:


> I think wait until the final has been released before you make decisions. There will most likely be a few tweaks from testing the prototype in that picture.



This is also true. I know the X Cube II mods in reviews all look a little mucky, but they also all say "SAMPLE - NOT FOR SALE" which means that the sale version will most likely look a bit better. Except for that battery door which is as loose as a Datsun bakkie on a dirt road.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (25/8/15)

Yea, and of course the plastic tank which will be glass in the retail version.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/8/15)

I've seen worse things - like the VT200 DNA box 510 connection being stuck onto the box with glue... for instance. Hopefully this post isn't floating when released, the reviewers will eat them alive.


----------



## ZYLOSS (21/9/15)

I have tried out the TVF4 and wasn't impressed at all, tried the quad-coil and triple coil. Tried a Ni200 build on the rebuildable deck as well. The flavour and the clouds are there. The air-flow is fair and can be compared to a zephyrus / billow v2 / goblin mini. BUT, as mentioned in this thread, TFV4 drinks juice quickly. Its a very hungry tank, which is what let me down the most. Its a massive tank, it has all the bells and whistles, yet its not efficient enough. Even with TC on the ni200 it was still sucking juice.

Comparing that to a Cthulhu V2, which has a velocity style deck and a fair amount of wick which leads down into the juice control portion, I believe that it will NOT suck as much juice and you won't ever get a dry hit on the rebuildable deck.

That being said, even after the early versions are released, I'll still grab one of them if I were you. Especially if you have previously tried out a Velocity RDA. MAN, that thing rocks.


----------



## zadiac (21/9/15)

Zegee said:


> Zephyrus or billow
> Zephyrus very close to billow
> 
> 
> Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020





free3dom said:


> Both are fantastic but, as @Rob Fisher said, the Billow v2 is far better than either the Zephyrus or Cthulu.
> 
> That said, none of these tanks are forgiving with wicking at all - too much and they give dry hits, too little and they leak. These devices need to be coiled and wicked with care, and even then they may "sweat" a little juice every now and then - it's just the nature of these dual coil tanks
> 
> So far the Billow v2 seems to be the most forgiving as far as wicking goes.



Sorry to disagree with both of you, but I have vaped on both the Billow V2 and the Zephyrus and the Zephyrus is by far superior in my opinion. I wanted to swop my friend for his Zephyrus for my Billow V2 but he wouldn't budge and I can understand why. I let him try my Billow and he said nope, sorry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/9/15)

Thanks for all the replies guys, but I must say, if I never see another tank again in my life it would be too soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (21/9/15)

Chutulu V2 bud. DO IT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Chutulu V2 bud. DO IT!



Poor spelling @whatalotigot 

I believe its Cthulhu

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (21/9/15)

The zephyrus is amazing. I am looking at this Cthulhu though. Seems to have everything you want in a tank...for now. UD Bellus should be good too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/15)

free3dom said:


> Both are fantastic but, as @Rob Fisher said, the Billow v2 is far better than either the Zephyrus or Cthulu.



Jut for the record I never said this as I have never tried the Zephyrus or Cthulhu. I most certainly said the Billow 2 was a great tank however. I will be getting a version 2 Cthulhu when I get back.


----------



## whatalotigot (22/9/15)

@Silver They went and made the most irritating name. I cannot spell or pronounce it. But the name is the only thing I dont like about it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/15)

I've got the zephyrus and it's a brilliant atty. I've had a good run with youde thus far. 
The cthulhu however seems to have everything u want in a tank, in one tank. It's definitely on my list


----------

